# Trinity Church, Princeton



## linkahwai (Aug 26, 2012)

Trinity Church at Princeton, New Jersey.

High resolution picture: Trinity Church, Princeton | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## vipgraphx (Aug 26, 2012)

wow thats cool!


----------



## Bynx (Aug 26, 2012)

Its almost like being in a very fancy fishbowl.


----------



## KmH (Aug 26, 2012)

Nicely done! :thumbup:

I agree it would be even nicer if the distortion was corrected. DxO Optics Pro Version 7 Elite Edition Photo Enhancing Software for Macintosh & Windows


----------



## that1guy (Aug 27, 2012)

fisheye lens?

great post! some of the best i've seen lately!


----------

